# Cpc and ccc certified professional coder



## along501 (Jul 7, 2016)

Delete


----------



## nram293 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Interventional Radiology*



along501 said:


> Amber Long, CPC, CCC
> Certified Professional Coder
> 
> 4026 Bertie Ann Road - Lake Charles, LA 70611
> ...





I came across your post and wanted to let you know that the company I work for is currently looking for a interventional Radiology coder fulltime . for more information go to www.LexiCode.jobs please use my name as a reference, Nancy Ramirez. one benefit the company offers is a referral bonus.


----------

